# D5 Next vs. Aquastream Ultimate



## FraSiWa (1. August 2020)

Bei meinem PC stehen umfangreiche Aufrüstarbeiten an, und diese Gelegenheit möchte ich nutzen, ihn unter Wasser zu setzen. Hierfür habe ich mich auch schon eingehend belesen (das PCGH-Sonderheft zu Wasserkühlungen und die Guides hier im Forum sind echt Gold wert). Für die Pumpe hatte ich mich eigentlich schon auf die Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultimate (mit Shoggy-Sandwich entkoppelt) eingeschossen, aber gestern flatterte die neue PCGH mit umfangreichem Pumpentest in meinen Briefkasten. In besagtem Test ist die Aquastream ziemlich abgeschlagen gegenüber der Aquacomputer D5 Next (mit Ultitop D5), vor allem was die Lautheit angeht (wobei im Test auch erwähnt wird, dass die Aquastream ein deutlich angenehmeres Brummen hat). Da mein Ziel ist, dass der Rechner (verbaut in einem serienmäßig gedämmten Fractal Design Define 7 XL) möglichst leise sein soll, bin ich mir nun unschlüssig, welche Pumpe hier geeigneter ist, da ich bei der vorangegangenen Lektüre von Tests eher den Eindruck hatte, dass die Laing-Pumpen tendenziell lauter als die Eheim-1046-basierten Exemplare sind.  (Ein Shoggy-Sandwich dürfte ja meinem Verständnis nach bei der D5 Next mit Ultitop entbehrlich sein, da hier ja bereits eine entkoppelte Halterung vorhanden ist, an der wohl Shoggy mitentwickelt hat - oder irre ich mich da?)


----------



## Sinusspass (1. August 2020)

Bei den Laiings kann man wesentlich weiter runterdrosseln, das ist einer der größten Vorteile. Bei den Eheims ist bei 3000 Umdrehungen Schluss, eine Laiing -egal, ob jetzt D5 oder DDC- kann man (zum Teil deutlich) unter 2000 Umdrehungen bringen, was für die meisten Kreisläufe inklusive allem, was du ins Define 7 XL reinbekommst, ausreicht. 
Wichtigster Tipp: Bei der Radiatorfläche nicht sparsam sein, verbaue so viel, wie sinnvoll machbar ist. Die leiseste Pumpe nützt nichts, wenn die Lüfter heulen müssen, damit die Temperaturen gut sind.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. August 2020)

Ich würde eine D5 klar bevorzugen!


----------



## FraSiWa (1. August 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich würde eine D5 klar bevorzugen!



Gibt es denn spezielle Gründe (abgesehen von der Regelbarkeit; langsamer bedeutet ja nicht zwangsläufig leiser), die für die D5 Next bzw. gegen die Aquastream sprechen?


----------



## CoLuxe (1. August 2020)

Sie ist deutlich kompakter und lässt sich in ne Pumpen/AGB Kombi einbauen.


----------



## FraSiWa (2. August 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Sie ist deutlich kompakter und lässt sich in ne Pumpen/AGB Kombi einbauen.



Platzmangel ist in einem Big Tower ja nicht das Problem, und eine Kombi aus Pumpe und AGB geht doch in der Regel zu Lasten der Entkopplung oder?


----------



## Vinz1911 (2. August 2020)

Moin,

Ich habe bei mir die D5 Next verbaut in Kombi mit einer Heatkiller Tube welche mithilfe von diesen Gummi Abstandshaltern in meinem Case verschraubt ist. 

Ich kann die Pumpe wärmstens empfehlen, ich habe insgesamt 11x120mm Radi Fläche verbaut und die Pumpe läuft aktuell auf 10%. Damit ist das Ding praktisch nicht wahrnehmbar und ich komme auf ~65l/h durchfluss, welcher auch völlig ausreichend ist.

Viele Grüße
Vinz


----------



## Narbennarr (2. August 2020)

FraSiWa schrieb:


> Gibt es denn spezielle Gründe (abgesehen von der Regelbarkeit; langsamer bedeutet ja nicht zwangsläufig leiser), die für die D5 Next bzw. gegen die Aquastream sprechen?



Ich persönlich hasse das Geräusch der Aquastream. Dieses brummige habe ich nich in den Griff bekommen, weder mit Shoggy-Sandwich oder sonstigem. Imo ist die D5 die modernere, sehr viel angenehmere Pumpe!


----------



## nekro- (2. August 2020)

Ich hab die D5 Next Ultitube version direkt vormontiert von Aquacomputer und bin zufrieden. Pumpenleistung für 50% wird dann aber schon hörbar


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2020)

Habe auch die Ultimate verbaut und bis auf die Größe kann ich nichts schlechtes berichten.

Meine Pumpe ist gut entkoppelt mit der minimalen Drehzahl nicht raus zu hören und liefert mit meinem Loop dann immer noch um die 65 l/h. Ohne dem Mora wären es in etwa um die 75 l/h. Um meine Pumpe raus hören zu können muss sie mit voller Drehzahl laufen. Die Ultimate neigt auch hörbar zu sein wenn direkt Hardtubes angeschlossen werden.

Zu der Pumpe wird manchmal berichtet das sie hörbar sein soll, was ich in meinem Fall nicht bestätigen kann.
Daher kann ich dazu nicht mehr sagen als was ich so mit der Pumpe selbst an Erfahrung haben. Wenn ich die Pumpe anfassen kann ich natürlich eine leichte Vibration raus spüren und wird sie nicht gut entkoppelt wird sie jedenfalls hörbar sein.


----------



## nekro- (2. August 2020)

Wie hast du sie entkoppelt ? Hast du ein Foto?

Bei mir steht sie mit dem RGB Fuß auf eine 120er Lüfterhalterung


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2020)

Habe dazu ein Shoggy Sandwich verwendet, aber der eignet sich nicht dazu irgendwo mit drauf zu verbauen. Ich habe letztens sogar den mittleren Schwamm weg gelassen da ich mich mit dem Umbau etwas vertan habe und ich von der höhe hin den Schwamm dazwischen nicht setzen konnte. Mir war zu dem Zeitpunkt klar da es was ausmachen könnte, aber es hat sich dann doch heraus gestellt das sich nicht geändert hat und die Pumpe noch genau so leise wie zu vor ist.

Mit anderen Verbindungsstücke mit und ohne Puffer wirst du die Pumpe nicht so gut wie mit einem "Shoggy Sandwich" entkoppelt bekommen. Da meine Pumpe auch in der unteren Ebene des Gehäuse verbaut  ist macht das optisch nichts aus, da dieser Bereich mit geschlossenem Seitenteil nicht zu sehen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1 ist noch mit dem komplettem "Shoggy Sandwich" und Bild 2 mit nur noch den zwei Gummimatten des "Shoggy Sandwich". Wobei ich meine Pumpe auch mit Schaumstoff unterhalb der Decke zwischen klemme und ich so auch das Gefühl habe das sie leiser wird.


----------



## nekro- (2. August 2020)

Interessante Lösung, die behalte ich mal für meinen Kollegen mit seiner DDC die aktuell auch auf einem Shoggy befästigt ist, im Hintergrund.
Bei meinem PC ist habe ich nur die D5 NEXT auf einem Lüfterhalter befästigt. Da ist sogar schon ein Antivibrierungsgummi dabei allerdings nicht so soft und nocht so dick wie ein Shoggy.


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2020)

Der Shoggy Sandwich besteht aus zwei Gummimatten und ein Schwamm. Es liegen auch Schrauben bei und so kann die Gummimatte mit den Schrauben durchstochen werden. Eine wird dann an der Pumpe festgeschraubt und die zweite Matte auf die selbe Weiße ans Gehäuse. Auf der Innenseite der Gummimatte ist selbst klebendes Klebeband dran und dann werden beide Gummimatten einfach auf dem Schwamm geklebt. 

Bei mir habe ich nur unter der unteren Gummimatte starkes Doppelseitiges Klebeband verwendet um keine Löcher ist Gehäuse rein bohren zu müssen.


----------



## FraSiWa (2. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Ultimate neigt auch hörbar zu sein wenn direkt Hardtubes angeschlossen werden.



Dass Hardtubes und Entkoppelung sich beißen, sollte ja eigentlich klar sein. Aber bei meiner ersten WaKü lass ich von Hardtubes sowieso erstmal die Finger, zumal mein Gehäuse kein Fenster hat (würde beim Aufstellort meines Rechners eh nix bringen, da setze ich dann lieber auf Dämmung), so dass die Optik ohnehin relativ egal ist.

Dass die Aquastream bei guter Entkopplung bei niedriger Drehzahl tatsächlich unhörbar ist, ist aber schonmal gut zu wissen - auch wenn das die Entscheidungsfindung nicht wirklich einfacher macht  

Was mir jetzt noch als Unterschied zwischen der Aquastream Ultimate und der D5 Next aufgefallen ist, ist dass erstere einen Alarmausgang hat, über den der PC abgeschaltet werden kann. Ist das relevant oder eher überflüssig, weil das System bei einem "Kreislaufzusammenbruch" aufgrund der Temperaturschutzschaltungen ohnehin abschaltet?


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2020)

FraSiWa schrieb:


> Dass die Aquastream bei guter Entkopplung bei niedriger Drehzahl tatsächlich unhörbar ist, ist aber schonmal gut zu wissen - auch wenn das die Entscheidungsfindung nicht wirklich einfacher macht


Im Grunde wollt ich hierzu hier nichts schreiben, da ich schon des öfters im Forum kritisiert worden bin. Manche meinen sogar höflich ausgedrückt, ich wäre taub. 



FraSiWa schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt noch als Unterschied zwischen der Aquastream Ultimate und der D5 Next aufgefallen ist, ist dass erstere einen Alarmausgang hat, über den der PC abgeschaltet werden kann. Ist das relevant oder eher überflüssig, weil das System bei einem "Kreislaufzusammenbruch" aufgrund der Temperaturschutzschaltungen ohnehin abschaltet?


Ein System wird zunächst nur herunter getaktet werden und nicht immer abschalten. 

Die Ultimate hat mehrere Alarmfunktionen die dazu  eingerichtet werden können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Beispiel auch wenn der Durchfluss zu niedrig wird oder bestimmte Temperaturen erreicht werden.

Zusätzlich hat die Pumpe ein Fan-Anschluss was ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden kann und hierüber wird eine Fake Drehzahl übergeben. Am ende hängt es vom Mainboard ab wie es ohne eine anliegende Drehzahl reagieren wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echte Drehzahl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSiWa (2. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein System wird zunächst nur herunter getaktet werden und nicht immer abschalten.



Das ist mir schon klar, aber bei einem Pumpenausfall o.ä. steigt die Temperatur ja trotzdem weiter, so dass das System irgendwann wegen Überhitzung abschaltet.

Die Alarmfunktionen hat die D5 Next ja auch, aber eben nicht diesen Fan-Anschluss, d. h. bei der D5 Next müsste man sich in der Nähe des Rechners befinden, um entsprechend reagieren zu können. Die Frage wäre daher, ob es sinnvoll ist, dass das System bei einer Störung direkt abschaltet, oder ob es ausreicht, dass die Schutzschaltungen greifen.


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2020)

FraSiWa schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, aber bei einem Pumpenausfall o.ä. steigt die Temperatur ja trotzdem weiter, so dass das System irgendwann wegen Überhitzung abschaltet.


Eben nicht, der Prozessor taktet soweit runter das es nicht zur Notabschaltung kommt und hat die Pumpe selbst dazu  keine Funktion wird es nichts geben was das System abschalten lässt.

Durch das herunter Takten des Prozessors verringert sich die Leistungsaufnahme und auch die Spannungsversorgung und so wird der Prozessor gezwungen an Temperatur abzubauen. Dadurch wird sich der Prozessor unterhalb der Temperatur der Notausschaltung bewegen. Der Kühler selbst wird auch ohne Pumpenleistung ein klein wenig an Temperatur weiter abführen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIwU6EmVSIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mU3HBKEnHZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FraSiWa (2. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Eben nicht, der Prozessor taktet soweit runter das es nicht zur Notabschaltung kommt und hat die Pumpe selbst dazu  keine Funktion wird es nichts geben was das System abschalten lässt.
> 
> Durch das herunter Takten des Prozessors verringert sich die Leistungsaufnahme und auch die Spannungsversorgung und so wird der Prozessor gezwungen an Temperatur abzubauen. Auf Youtube gibt es dazu auch einige Tests.



Hmm, stimmt, ab einem gewissen Punkt ist die Abwärme ja so gering, dass die passive Wärmeabgabe an die Umgebungsluft (oder halt an das stillstehende Wasser im Kühler) ausreicht - das wäre dann ja eigentlich sogar von Vorteil, weil man das System dann ordentlich herunterfahren kann und die Möglichkeit hat, evtl. noch offene Dateien zu speichern, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2020)

Wobei ich mich auch nur auf bestimmte Tests beziehen kann und hier keine eigene Tests bisher unternommen habe. Auf Youtube gibt es dazu auch einige Tests.
(siehe Beitrag was ich noch nachträglich ergänzt habe.)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. August 2020)

FraSiWa schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, aber bei einem Pumpenausfall o.ä. steigt die Temperatur ja trotzdem weiter, so dass das System irgendwann wegen Überhitzung abschaltet.
> 
> Die Alarmfunktionen hat die D5 Next ja auch, aber eben nicht diesen Fan-Anschluss, d. h. bei der D5 Next müsste man sich in der Nähe des Rechners befinden, um entsprechend reagieren zu können. Die Frage wäre daher, ob es sinnvoll ist, dass das System bei einer Störung direkt abschaltet, oder ob es ausreicht, dass die Schutzschaltungen greifen.



Totalausfälle der Pumpe sind vergleichsweise selten. Eher gibt es Probleme mit Verstopfungen oder abgeknickten Schläuchen; einen zu niedrigen Durchfluss trotz laufender Pumpe kann aber auch die Aquastream nur eingeschränkt (und gegen Aufpreis/virtueller DFS) erkennen. Da ist ein Aquaero mit Druchflussmesser die bessere Wahl oder, etwas günstiger aber messtechnisch schlechter, ein DFS zum direkten Anschluss an das Mainboard. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, müsste die D5 Next aber auch ein Drehzahlsignal generieren können, nur muss man dafür uaf den Lüfterausgang verzichten.


----------



## IICARUS (11. August 2020)

Habe meinen Druchflussmesser an der Ultimate dran, da hier optional auch einer angeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## Harley1977 (11. August 2020)

Ich glaube mittlerweile kann man sich doch über die Aquasuite benachrichtigen lassen (e-Mail oder Pop-Up). Sogar das ausführen von Programmen und so ist möglich. Also müsste ein automatisches herunterfahren auch möglich sein. Das kann von einem Sensorwert (z.B. Durchfluss, Temperatur oder Drehzahl) getriggert werden.


----------



## IICARUS (11. August 2020)

Das hängt vom Gerät ab was angeschlossen ist.

Mit meiner Ultimate Pumpe kann ich einiges als Alarm einstellen und auch bestimmen ob ich ein Warnton bekomme oder der Rechner ausgeschaltet wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pumpe überträgt aber per Lüfterkabel noch eine Fake Drehzahl ans Mainboard.

Beim Aquaero 6 was ich mal hatte konnte ich auch Alarm Funktionen bestimmen(soweit ich mich noch richtig erinnere). Mit dem Quadro was ich vor kurzem noch verbaut habe gibt es keine Alarmfunktionen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bezüglich der Benachrichtigung ist was mit Konten dazu gekommen.
Zumindest wer hierzu die Insiederversionen nutzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harley1977 (12. August 2020)

Im Playground unter Benachrichtigung kann man das einstellen. Man braucht nur einen Sensor, bei dem der Ausgang auf 1 geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (12. August 2020)

Stimmt, habe ich noch gar nicht gekannt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. August 2020)

Harley1977 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mittlerweile kann man sich doch über die Aquasuite benachrichtigen lassen (e-Mail oder Pop-Up). Sogar das ausführen von Programmen und so ist möglich. Also müsste ein automatisches herunterfahren auch möglich sein. Das kann von einem Sensorwert (z.B. Durchfluss, Temperatur oder Drehzahl) getriggert werden.



Über Software geht das sowieso. Aquastream und Aquaero können aber zusätzlich ein alive-Signal ans Mainboard ausgeben, sodass ein automatischer Shutdown auch bei abgestürztem Betriebsystem möglich ist.


----------



## FraSiWa (23. September 2020)

Es ist zwar schon etwas Zeit vergangen (war zwischenzeitlich im Urlaub...), aber ich wollte nochmal ne Rückmeldung geben. Ich hab mich für die D5 next mit Ultitop entschieden und diese auf einem Shoggy-Sandwich verbastelt, und kann von der Pumpe bei 50% Drehzahl überhaupt keine Geräusche aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse hören


----------



## maexi (23. September 2020)

nur mal kurz zum Pumpenausfall. Sobald kein Wasser mehr fließt, egal wodurch, dauert es ein paar Sekunden und die CPU fährt den Rechner runter oder raucht ab. Mir passiert, Schlauch abgeknickt zu wenig Durchfluss, dadurch Wasser und Schlauch zu warm, Schlauch wird labberig rutscht vom Fitting und ich sitze daneben und merk nix. Eine optische Alarm Meldung in rot funktionierte ausrechnet da nicht. In meinem Fall war damit das Ende der CPU besiegelt. Es klang wie "pitsch" der Rechner war aus und roch etwas eigenartig. Da ich am zocken war, sah ich erst jetzt was passiert ist. Seit dem keinen Schlauch mehr, Hardtube in Plastik, Glas und nu Messing verhindern das der Schlauch durch Wärme abrutschen kann.


----------



## CoLuxe (23. September 2020)

Da hat der gute Kensch (YT: KenschUndCo) aber auch keine gute Erfahrungen gemacht, zumindest nicht mit PETG. 
Welche Fittings und Schläuche hattest du denn?


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2020)

Ich hab ne Ultimate Pumpe und die hör ich auch nicht. Man macht bei beiden nichts falsch


----------



## IICARUS (23. September 2020)

Ist aber seltsam, denn normalerweise würde die CPU herunter takten bis ein Not aus ausgelöst wird. Aber in deinem Fall ist auch dein Schlauch abgerutscht und da ist es eher wahrscheinlicher das dein System nass geworden ist und destiliertes Wasser ist recht schnell wieder leitend. Zar nicht so hoch wie Leitungswasser, aber schon soweit das es ein defekt auslösen kann. Mir ist mal eine SSD dadurch defekt gegangen. Mir sind am morgen mit einem kleinen Update ein paar Tropfen aufs Mainboard gelaufen und habe nicht an meinem passiv Kühler darauf gedacht und nur das Mainboard trocken gemacht. Mein Rechner lief den ganzen Tag und zum Abend hin lief plötzlich meine SSD nicht mehr. Nach dem ausbauen merkte ich 2-3 kleine Tropfen Wasser darauf.

Im übrigem bringt die Ultimate Pumpe da gute nützliche Alarmfunktionen mit.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. September 2020)

Die CPU taktet erst runter, wenn sie nahe der 100 °C ist und bis zu einem Not-Aus kann sie noch eine ganze Zeit lang dort verharren. Ich habe zu Netburst-Zeiten mal 20 Minuten 2D Anwendungen geschafft, ehe der Rechner genauso aus wie die Pumpe war (vergessen, letztere anzuschließen), mit heutigen Stromsparmechanismen dürfte noch weitaus länger ein Betrieb bei Maximaltemperatur möglich sein. Über so lange Zeiträume erwärmt sich das komplette CPU-Umfeld auf die Maximaltemperatur des Prozessors und ein Schlauch-Tüllen-Kombination, die bei Raumtemperatur noch einigermaßen fest wirkt, kann bei 80-90 °C schon sehr locker sein. Wenn der Grund für den Stillstand dann noch eine Verstopfung/ein Knick weiter hinten in der Leitung ist und eine starke Pumpe ihre volle Förderhöhe in 0,3 bar Druck umsetzt, drohen Undichtigkeiten. Vereinzelt ließt man auch immer noch Berichte über günstige Kühlerkonstruktionen, die sich in so einem Szenario bis zur Undichtigkeit verformen. Bei ungesicherten Tüllen reichen in Kombination mit aufgestautem Druck sogar schon weitaus niedrigere Temperaturen, wie ich für den 60-°C-Bereich mal mehr oder weniger freiwillig vor laufender Kamera gezeigt habe:








						Wasserkühlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lüfterausfall - was sind die Folgen?
					

Neben Kosten und Montageaufwand sind Sicherheitsbedenken eines der häufigsten Argumente gegen Wasserkühlungen. Doch sind diese Ängste begründet? Wir haben zwei typische Ausfallszenarien nachgestellt. Was sind die Folgen eines Defektes der Pumpe oder der Lüfter?




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



(Ab ca. 13:00, ursprünglich aber als eigenes Segment später im Video geplant )

Übrigens muss ich auch Nutzern von Verschraubungen zu etwas Vorsicht raten: Kürzlich habe ich festgestellt, dass die Überwurfmuttern einer kompletten Charge meiner privat genutzen Anschlüsse einen 0,5 mm größeren Innendurchmesser als angegeben hat. Glücklicherweise nutze ich Schläuche mit 0,3 mm größerer Wandstärke, sodass es jahrelang trotzdem gehalten hat (Verfügbar sind die Anschlüsse schon seit mindestens 5 Jahren nicht mehr), aber das nominell vorgesehene Schlauchformat hätte ich sogar in kaltem Zustand mit einer Hand herausziehen können.


----------



## nekro- (25. September 2020)

Das ist krass, da hätte ich zuviel Bammel! Ich steh da eher auf blutige und eingerissene Hände, da weiß ich das die halten. Gruß an EK-ZMT mit EK-STC


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. September 2020)

Anschlüsse nicht zu fest anziehen, immer nur mit zwei Fingern arbeiten.

"Niemand hat gesagt, wieviel Hebel zwischen den beiden Fingern und dem Anschluss erlaubt ist."


----------

